# leaves



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

hey guys another question about my stubbern mother plant.

Kust as she seemed to be getting better her leaves are closing up its hard to explain but the like folding in half down the middle.

I tryed to get a pic but it doesnt show it properly cuz my cam sucks!!

Any help would be apriciated.

thanks 

RAD


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

to be honest i wanna get her under the HPS inted of the little floresnt im using now but i dont wanna make things worse or will it make it better. (i think i allready asked this question before).

Can somone with experience tell me what to do and ill just do it cuz im new to all this and need all the help i can get.

Thanks ppl.

RaD


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Whats up RAD. Let's see if we can't get ya going here. Tell me everything you have been doing and giving your mother plant including lighting, water, nutes, grow cab, venalation ect. *


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

I got her last monday.
when i  got her she was apperently burned from the light.

When i got her home i left her for a couple of hours then i took her outta the tiny pot she was in a put her in a bigger pot with better soil (this one http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd_canna_terra_professional.cfm) then i give her a good water.

The light i was told to use was a floresnt light thats used for reptiles with live plants in the tank i think the bulb is like 24" long, So ive been using that from then on and just water her when the top couple of inches of soil are dry.

AT first i was doing 24/0 but then i decided the other day to go 18/6  cuz somone said they heal there selfs at night.

For ventalation i been blowing warm air in but i havent been sucking no air out yet im trying to keep it warm but i do open the door to the room a couple of times a day.

Thanks Bud i apriciate this!

RAD


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

RAD said:
			
		

> I got her last monday.
> when i got her she was apperently burned from the light.
> 
> When i got her home i left her for a couple of hours then i took her outta the tiny pot she was in a put her in a bigger pot with better soil (this one http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd_canna_terra_professional.cfm) then i give her a good water.
> ...


*OK RAD the first thing that i see wrong is your light. Reptile lights don't give off the correct spectrum of light to grow our great weed MJ. What you need are some regular CFL'S from Wal-Mart or one of those other stores. You can get 42 watters for like $8 i think or even better yet i seen some at another store that were 62 watters for like $12. Are you going to flower her once she is healed or are you trying to save her for more clones? *


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

im gonna save her for clones i think.


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

damm i spent like $50 on that light on a recomendation! Damm lol

The colour of the light is warm white?!? lol

I live in england and i can only find like 20w no higher will this do? 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4301028.htm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

RAD said:
			
		

> For ventalation i been blowing warm air in but i havent been sucking no air out yet im trying to keep it warm but i do open the door to the room a couple of times a day.
> 
> Thanks Bud i apriciate this!
> 
> RAD


*Here is another problem RAD. You must have good ventilation for your MJ to grow right. You need to have fresh air coming in and your hot air being sucked out at all times if you can. Not sure about the lights you can get there. Do you know how many lumens each light produces? *


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

the room doesnt get hot at all as the light produces little or no heat.

550 lumens i think bro.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey RAD, I found a place in the UK that has the larger wattage lights.

CLICK HERE

If you look over their site, you should be able to find what you need.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

sweet thanks man!!


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

can u use like 3 20w or wont that work?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 6, 2006)

RAD said:
			
		

> can u use like 3 20w or wont that work?


You have to figure out how much light you're going to need.

3,000 to 6,000 lumens per/square foot of area.

If your area is 2 feet by 4 feet, you have 8 square feet of area.

What is the area of your grow going to be when the plants are ready to flower?


----------



## RAD (Nov 6, 2006)

these lights are for my mother only and my veging clones.

Ive got my HPS for flowering.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 6, 2006)

RAD said:
			
		

> can u use like 3 20w or wont that work?


Lighting depends on several variables RAD.

For this type of lighting, you want to have a minimum of 3000 lumens per/sq.ft. of area of your grow.

What's the area of your grow? This is the area your plants will fill when you put them into flower.


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 6, 2006)

550 Lumens...that means he'll need roughly 6 small lights to be good in a single sq ft??


----------



## KADE (Nov 7, 2006)

yup, and that is minimum... 5000 per foot is really a good target to aim for.


----------

